# the wood whisperer and related videos



## rajdawg

I just recently discovered the wood whisperer and his videos and they are fantastic

who else does videos similar to this that I can watch online. I love watching a project unfold step by step. I am a visual learner so it really helps me


----------



## J Thomas

Keep digging back thru the "video forum".
There's tons of stuff listed & some if it is excellent how to info.
..Jon..


----------



## gmcsmoke

I like Matt's basement workshop and the Bois shop.

Matt uses a lot of hand tools and The guy on the bois shop must have apprenticed with Marc.


----------



## jharris2

http://stumpynubs.blogspot.com/?m=1


----------



## 4reel

*youtube*

There are tons of ww videos on youtube. Woodworking for mere mortals is a lot of fun to watch and he is quite prolific. www.wnwoodworkingschool.com has a bunch of helpful hints. www.Inlaybanding.com also has a few on box inlays


----------



## pwalter5110

Another one is halfinchshy.com If you go a little farther back he makes some really impressive things. He hasn't been updating much lately, but just did come out with a video so I think things should pick up. But yea My list is..
Mattsbasementworkshop.com
http://theboisshop.blogspot.com
Thewoodwhisperer.com
thewoodwhispererguild.com
halfinchshy.com


A lot of people like charles neil. and he is VERY informative. I just haven't watched him much to give an honest opinion


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I used to enjoy watching The Wood Whisperer. But lately it seems all he does is boring tool reviews. Unless he's hoarding all the good new stuff for his paid "guild" members. Marc, I'm starving for more content!


----------



## pwalter5110

Yea Steve I agree. It has been entirely to long since he did a real furniture build on his free site. But with that being said I am a guild member and just finished watching the videos for the bed he built. Its great information. Also, tomorrow (Tuesday) he is releasing the free versions of the bed build. So hopefully with the bed build being released to the free site, he will start doing more furniture based builds on the free site again.


----------



## MORRIS76

I've enjoyed several Wood Whisperer's videos but my favorite is Steve Ramsey is my all time favorite. Not necessarily for the purist's idea of quality builds but he comes across as such a nice guy and his methods and narrative are so relaxing and entertaining.


----------



## woodworking-videos

My goto guy is Paul Sellers. 
http://woodworking-videos.com/video/paul-sellers-mortise-and-tenon-joint

------
http://woodworking-videos.com/
Videos to fill your wooden soul.


----------

